# Mums 95th birthday cake



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure if I have this under the right topic but thought this was a great idea for a birthday cake which became dessert. Over 100 individual small cakes.
Very yummy too.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

That is a lovely cake! Hope your Mum had a wonderful day!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have never seen such an elaborate cake! WOW. and WOW again,


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi cakes, with your name I thought you may be a cake expert. On the strength of this cake I thought I may have one like that for my 70th next year.


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

What are each of the layers?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

cavedwellersmum said:


> What are each of the layers?


I couldn't really tell you. Just beautiful small cakes each layer different.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Love these stands that display cup cakes and deserts, they used to be so expensive but have come down in price so that now they're very affordable, especially the acrylic ones.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh that looks scrumptious! Got my mouth watering, just looking at it
Happy birthday to your Mum, hope she had a lovely day


----------



## Pamick (Dec 31, 2012)

Great idea- lovely cake- best wishes to your mum


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yummy! Happy birthday to your mom.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a magnificent cake,ihope your mum had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Birthday wishes to your mother. The cake is awesome and I probably gained 5 pounds just looking at it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well Happy Birthday to your Mom. Her cake looks scrumptious. Hope she had a wonderful day.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucky Mum,Beautiful cake.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow and double wow, that is magnificent. I bet your Mum loved it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is amazing. Such a nice way to celebrate a birthday.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Yum, Happy Birthday to your Mom.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your cake is beautiful. Hope she had a nice Birthday


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

What a wonderfully clever idea and so beautifully presented! Happy, happy birthday to your mum!!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, the cake looks great.
Happy Birthday to your mum. 95th is a wonderful achievement.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Not sure if I have this under the right topic but thought this was a great idea for a birthday cake which became dessert. Over 100 individual small cakes.
> Very yummy too.


Oh My!! What a gorgeous cake!!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow! I'da been thrilled with just a cup cake...never got a birthday cake!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful cake and best wishes for a Happy Birthday.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very attractive cake..I bet "MUM" loved it as well as the guests who came to wish her a Happy Birthday!


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow! Such a beautiful creation for a special occasion.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday to your Mother! The cake is BEAUTIFUL! A great center-piece!!! Looks so yummy!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Delightful idea made with love.. hope she had a wonderful day she will look back on with fond memories..xo


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Fun idea to have the small cakes!


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

AMAZING. Birthday Wishes to your Mom.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wonderful cake! Happy birthday to your Mum !


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Looks Yummy.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Too pretty to eat!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

looks delicious


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

happy birthday :thumbup:


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Definitely a labor of love! I hope your Mom had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

How Exquizite!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

What a great idea! Hope your mother had a great birthday


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

What an absolutely marvelous idea! A very grand cake for your mum's 95th birthday. Please share with her that so many of us are wishing her a wonderful birthday. What a truly blessed lady she is, to have you and others who love her there to share her special day.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

What a great idea!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

and your address is?????????????????


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

cakes said:


> I have never seen such an elaborate cake! WOW. and WOW again,


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! Impressive!!


----------

